# finally some pics of my ride



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

ok i decided to take some pictures of my ride finally
it's a '96 200sx se 5-speed
It needs a paint job.
So far i have 
-cut shifter and OBX shift knob
-custom genuine leather shift boot courtesy of my mom
-goldline 2" springs*uninstalled, awaiting shipment
-B13 Kyb gr-2's up front *awaiting springs
-Kyb gr-2's in the rear*awaiting springs
-removed resonator box
-Factory front bumper(replaced b/c previous was broken)
-stillen front lip
-Stillen sideskirts
-shortened VW antenna
-painted wipers and wiper arms black
-painted front nissan emblem
-removed symbols in the back
i really am fond of the clean look, i plan on putting on an apex n-1muffler with custom catback piping, as well as hot shot header, hot shot short ram intake, advance the timing, UR racing pulleys, JWT cams and ECU
i am waiting on my tax return to give me a jolt in the modifications list.
i'll keep everyone posted


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride .
Is that the stillen front lip?
How much did you pay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

yes it's stillen.. i dunno bought it a while ago.. bought it from the stillen website


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Very Nice,

I really like your front bumper with the lip and sides.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice Lip man! How much did you get that for? is it only for the 200 SX front bumper? Will it fit on the '96 GXE?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

is that lip for sale somewhere?..stillen has a tendancy of makin parts and then soon enough they dont sell them anymore..kinda pisses me off but oh well


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

Where in virginia are you located??


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

got any side profile pics.?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey can I bum a stick of your polar ice gum?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

DefyingGravity said:


> *Where in virginia are you located?? *


ches. va... i hang out in VA. beach all the time.. it's near norfolk if ur not too sure of the area


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

nice Ride, I love that Lip on the front did you get that from Stillen or though somewhere else, and what about the side skirts, I'm thinking of going in this direction instead of a body kit, thanks for the info and keep up the good work, car looks clean


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Nice ride, would look even better if you get some rims


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*I live in Hampton Roads also!*



DOPE200sxSE said:


> *ches. va... i hang out in VA. beach all the time.. it's near norfolk if ur not too sure of the area *


I have never seen you around dogg, We should hood up sometime, and cruise around!


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Hey "dope" ride
I love the front lip. How long ago did you purchase them? I've never heard or scene it untill now. I want those on my '98, if they fit....


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

yeah i actually just got a set of rims.. they are tenzo sinkos, 16x7. normally i hate tenzo's i thought they were always soo heavy, but i found these second hand for really cheap and they are super light actually with the tire weighing 13lbs each.. the tires have gotta be liek more than 5 lbs!!!.. so it's nice.. they are all black.. and now the car is lowered with goldlind 2" drop springs and kyb gr2's.. so it's looking tyte.. i really need to do the brake upgrade now and get it ready for auto-x...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

dang, DOPE200sxSE, you're finishing up your B14 nice and quick. I wish i had all that time, resources, and money


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

yeah well i'm a college student, i'm taking 16creditshours but only go to school 2 times a week.. so it leaves me plenty of time to work, and work on my car
(my 200sx) being that my 240 is out of comission.. the turbo went bad, and i'm not tryin to fix it or buy a new one till spring
i'll let here sit in garage.. thanx though


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn red HoNDa in the backround... ruins it... ha


----------

